# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  انا عندى مشكلة

## ريحانة الاسلام

*السلام عليكم  اولا احب اشكرك على المجهود الرائع  وجزاك الله خيرا

انا فتاة فى الثانيه والعشرون من عمرى ...................

وانا عندى مشكلة وهى انى كل يوم بالليل استيقظ والاقى نفسى بدوس على سنانى

(بجز) جامد جداا لدرجه انى بصحه الصبح الاقى فكى يؤلمنى جدااا

بس طبعا من غير صوت يعنى دوس بس اعمل ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

                 وشكرا*

----------


## د.عادل

> *السلام عليكم  اولا احب اشكرك على المجهود الرائع  وجزاك الله خيرا
> 
> انا فتاة فى الثانيه والعشرون من عمرى ...................
> 
> وانا عندى مشكلة وهى انى كل يوم بالليل استيقظ والاقى نفسى بدوس على سنانى
> 
> (بجز) جامد جداا لدرجه انى بصحه الصبح الاقى فكى يؤلمنى جدااا
> 
> بس طبعا من غير صوت يعنى دوس بس اعمل ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الشكر لكي على مشاركتك معنا

سبق وان تحدثت عما تعاني منه وهو صرير الاســنان
ويمكنك ان تتطلعي عليه هنـــا
اتمنى ان تتطلعي عليه.

وتقبلي تحياتي.

----------


## دموعك نصيبك

السلام عليكم ورحمة
                                                         الله وبركاته                              
                                                 انا اسمى محمد وعندى مشكله 
انا وقعت فى قصة حب عاطفيه صعبه جدا اولها فراح واخرها دموع واحزان انا من يوم ماتذوقت طعم الخيانه من اقرب الناس مش عارف اعمل ايه ولا قدر احب تانى ولا فى فى قلبى                   ثقه للناس                         شكرا  ***تحياتى اليكم ***الان انتظر الرد

----------

